# looking for chew-proof walking leash



## T Man (Mar 18, 2010)

Does this exist? Our dogs don't chew their leashes while we are walking, but on occasion when we briefly stop somewhere we need to use them as tie-ups and this is when they start chewing them (they are never tied up at home so they aren't used to it). 

Anyone got a link to something they can't work their way through? Leather maybe? (do they make carbon fiber leashes? )


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Actually, I can show you a picture of one of our leather leashes... It was originally a six foot leash. It is now a three footer. The dog (Sam) ate the rest. <- He was also guilty of eating the rolled leather collars we bought him. 

That's why we went to thick cheap cotton. I still have two of the original "Sammy" leashes left, even though I still use the light puppy leash with Jacks.  

I don't advocate tying dogs anywhere, but if you make of habit of doing that go get a lead rope like you would use with a stud colt. More durable than a dog leash, and the part closest to the dog would be chain.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Lupine collars & Leads. They are not chew proof however they do have a lifetime warranty, even if chewed and they are great about sending replacements right away!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a leash made with recycled climbing rope (http://mountaindogproducts.com/) that has been as close to chew proof as I have found. We've had to turn in several lupine leashes!!!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I was thinking just plain chain, thankfully I have never had this problem.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a friend on another forum who is a berner breeder and has www.allthingsbiothane.com She uses the beta biothane which feels just like leather.... wipes clean and is waterproof. She can make pretty much anything you need. She will repair or replace for any thing, any time.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't know how these are from personal experience, but I just recently saw some new leashes and collars made by Kong at Petsmart. They looked really sturdy and might be worth a look.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I have a friend on another forum who is a berner breeder and has www.allthingsbiothane.com She uses the beta biothane which feels just like leather.... wipes clean and is waterproof. She can make pretty much anything you need. She will repair or replace for any thing, any time.



The girls were biothane collars from Ollydog, and they make matching leashes. I wish they made harnesses, too.


----------



## T Man (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, I didn't know there were companies out there that will replace a leash even if it is chewed. I will definitely check that out.

As for not tying the dogs, as I wrote in my first post we hardly ever tie them up, it is just on rare occasion and for very brief periods of time.


----------



## T Man (Mar 18, 2010)

No one around here carries lupine leashes it seems, so I just ordered 2 from a seller on bay.


----------

